# Professor John Houlder



## funnelstays (Nov 19, 2008)

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/obituaries/9087320/Professor-John-Houlder.html
This appears in todays Daily Telegraph.Perhaps if there were more men of this calibre rather than the bean counters, the shipping industry would be rather different than it is today.


----------



## Nova Scotian (Jul 2, 2006)

*Surprise Visit*

I met John Houlder in 1968 when he made a surprise visit to the control room of the Clerk Maxwell when she was discharging in Tilbury. A well respected man within the company.


----------



## oilkinger (Dec 17, 2008)

Where did he find the time to fit in 5 wives !!!!

FME


----------



## vasco (Dec 27, 2007)

oilkinger said:


> Where did he find the time to fit in 5 wives !!!!
> 
> FME


Guess he had one in every airport


----------

